# Kangal Female Free to rehome.



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

The International Turkish Guardian Dog Club has a page for postings, and has received a request to find a home for a beautiful Kangal Female.

Information and pictures are on the link below.

Communications

Depending where you live, this might be a great oportunity.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Free if you pay part of the $2-3,000.00 shipping!


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Sure is a good-looking dog though. . .


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Importation of dogs is expensive due to the shipping. I have paid up to $6,000 shipping on one dog from Turkey. 
A two year old Turkish Kangal from Turkey is also a valuable thing.

Many people that read this forum are from other parts of the world.
Not something the average American would want to do, but would be an opportunity for someone that wants to breed.

Wish I had the money


----------

